# Is there a general rule for checking engine oil with the dipstick?



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Say for example on a lawnmower dipstick. Do you screw it in or just dip it in?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Screw it in. You ll get a true reading of the oil that way.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to say, this thread made me laugh out loud.

Screw it in.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> I have to say, this thread made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Screw it in.


Recently my wife got me a new small mower for the yard and the instructions explicitly said to dip it and not screw it in her. 

Hence the question.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenJ said:


> Recently my wife got me a new small mower for the yard and the instructions explicitly said to dip it and not screw it in her.
> 
> Hence the question.


In the few mowers I've had, it makes little difference. The "okay" zone is broad enough that dip vs screw is still "okay".

"Not screw it in her". You taking the mower or "her"?

You can see the humor in the thread though. Right?

Man jokes. Right?


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> ou can see the humor in the thread though. Right?


Uh-huh.

When it comes time to change the oil, I like to pay people to do it for me.

Promise me you won't ban me for that.


----------

